# View comments given with rep power



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

How does one view the comments given when someone "_thanks_" you (i.e. adding to your rep power) ?

When I "_thanks_" someone for their post / information, I always tried to add a comment for the reason. So am interested to read them to understand what are useful information to others...

I tried to Search, as well as looking all over the Settings section, but can't find how.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ccr said:


> How does one view the comments given when someone "_thanks_" you (i.e. adding to your rep power) ?
> 
> When I "_thanks_" someone for their post / information, I always tried to add a comment for the reason. So am interested to read them to understand what are useful information to others...
> 
> I tried to Search, as well as looking all over the Settings section, but can't find how.


just click on *User CP* & it's the first thing you see


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> just click on *User CP* & it's the first thing you see


URGGGHHH... of course, thanks 

Rep added. Not that you need more


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Whats that about then? I saw my rep power had gone up but had no idea why?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Bigjimbo said:


> Whats that about then? I saw my rep power had gone up but had no idea why?


See the box that says [thanks] on each post? If a poster likes a post or finds it useful then they can click on that to give you points & make a comment.

It has got rather out of hand in the past & some people have needed to be reminded that points don't make prizes & it isn't a popularity contest. 

It is designed to be a tool to thank people for useful or helpful information.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ccr said:


> URGGGHHH... of course, thanks
> 
> Rep added. Not that you need more


all donations gratefully accepted


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> all donations gratefully accepted


There's a name for people like you!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> There's a name for people like you!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I wish I could "thanks" all of you right now 
I agree with Elphy though, people did get a little out of hand. I think someone was aiming for the 1 million mark or something like that


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

I just sent Pammy another one


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

And Wanda's rep power has magically increased too! 
I can't give Elph any because it says that I need to spread the thanks before I can "thanks" her again


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

I get told that all the time...


----------



## diamantelady (Jan 31, 2010)

xabiachica said:


>


aww i love that pic,how funny,it made me smile


----------

